# How bad does too small of a board effect you?



## Prime320

I'm riding a board 6cm too small for me right now. I have edge hold issues on ice real bad. Chop also beats me up. I know some of it is in my technique and nervousness on the chop end, but I can blow through my edges like a champ on icey stuff. I'm not talking solid ice either, but anytime it's so hard you don't want to fall. In them conditions it's real hard to keep the board planted and I waste a lot of energy trying to survive.


Has anyone else here been stuck on a board too small for them? How did it effect you? I am asking this more to the all mountain and freeride guys. Small park boards make tons of sense.


----------



## gus000

I just got my Artifact Rocker, and it's a 150, My last board was a 157 Burton Bullet, I am 6ft. So im not sure, I havent used my Artifact yet. Hopefully it's cause your nervous, or your technique (no offense of course) But I ride park alot.


----------



## schmitty34

those problems could also be due to other things like the stiffness of the board, how you ride and the edges on your board. 

Size isn't everything. What type of board is it? I don't think 6 cm would matter as much as riding a noodly board that gets tossed around and can't hold an edge.


----------



## Prime320

schmitty34 said:


> those problems could also be due to other things like the stiffness of the board, how you ride and the edges on your board.
> 
> Size isn't everything. What type of board is it? I don't think 6 cm would matter as much as riding a noodly board that gets tossed around and can't hold an edge.


It's an atomic hatchet 162. I did much better with my ride timeless 164. I really wish that board never got stolen. I am sure a lot of it is my technique. I mentioned this in my first post.


----------



## crimsonfox

I used to have a 148cm and I didn't like the way it rode. I didn't feel like I had good edge control. I moved my bindings closer together to reduce my stance width and it rode better.


----------



## mbesp

6mm too short for you based on what?
and your previous board was only 2cm longer but you are having more problems on the new one?


----------



## Prime320

mbesp said:


> 6mm too short for you based on what?
> and your previous board was only 2cm longer but you are having more problems on the new one?


I don't think the 2cm of the board is the big difference. I think in this case it was board design. Based on my weight and manufacturers specs.


----------



## jyuen

i'm sorry but what exactly is 6cm too short?

i'm 5'8' 165ish and I ride a 155 but I would consider anything from 151 to about 159 a good size for me... so when you say 6 cm too short... that would be me riding a 145?


----------



## Prime320

jyuen said:


> i'm sorry but what exactly is 6cm too short?
> 
> i'm 5'8' 165ish and I ride a 155 but I would consider anything from 151 to about 159 a good size for me... so when you say 6 cm too short... that would be me riding a 145?


Most board manufacturers and generic calculators place me on a 168. I ride a 162 freestyle board for all mountain and freeride. Not ideal I know.


----------



## Nito

Prime320 said:


> Most board manufacturers and generic calculators place me on a 168. I ride a 162 freestyle board for all mountain and freeride. Not ideal I know.


Prime, you are comparing apples and oranges; i.e. you are using your old stance settings on a different board.

1) According to product description the Ride Timeless is a Highspeed freeride board. Whereas the Atomic Hatchet is a freestyle board.

Ride Snowboards
Excerpt: Deemed the ultimate freeriding machine, the Timeless is Ride's undaunted model.

Atomic Hatchet Snowboard - 2006 BCS from Backcountry.com
Excerpt: The solid freestyle performance of the Hatchet Snowboard has made it the best-selling snowboard in the Atomic line worldwide.

So freeride boards are usually stiffer and directional. While freestyle boards are usually more flexible and either true twin or directional twin. This is not an absolute but a good generalization.

Explanation of true twin, dir twin and directional.
For snowboards what does "true twin" mean? Is it the same as dual directional? - Yahoo! Answers

2) When researching/learning how to ride your board you need to look at your weight, ability, stance and shoe size. There are probably other factors I'm missing but this should give you a start.
For example, I currently weight 180 (but float between 180 and 165), Intermediate skill, my stance varies (on conditions, terrain and board) and wear size 9 Burton Sabbath boots. On my 155 NS SL; I ride duck 18, -15 with a 22.5 stance width. On my old 162 Morrow Blaze; I ride forward 21, 12 with a 20.0 stance.

3) Here is a link to help find your stance.
SNOWBOARD STANCE*-*360Guide

Hope this helps - Nito


----------



## The Prodigy

you haven't mentioned once what your weight and height is!


how can we say anything about it without knowing at least a little inside information?


----------



## Leo

I just got back from test fest... I demoed a 152 GNU Street Series and I'm 180lbs. Let me tell you this much, don't try and do kickers with boards that are too small for you. Landing won't be fun haha. Needless to say, my rear hurts.

Incredibly fun to mess around on though. Virtually no pop and stability though.


----------



## mbesp

The Prodigy said:


> you haven't mentioned once what your weight and height is!
> 
> 
> how can we say anything about it without knowing at least a little inside information?


Yeah this info could help.
I feel like besides the weight restrictions they set the suggestions aren't too important as long as your foot fits.


----------



## Prime320

Sorry guys. Too busy riding today to reply. I'm 6'1" and 270ish pounds give or take.


----------



## swilber08

Leo said:


> I just got back from test fest... I demoed a 152 GNU Street Series and I'm 180lbs. Let me tell you this much, don't try and do kickers with boards that are too small for you. Landing won't be fun haha. Needless to say, my rear hurts.
> 
> Incredibly fun to mess around on though. Virtually no pop and stability though.


im 190 lbs and i ride a 155 cm....i hit a 40 ft kicker today and stomped it no problem so i wouldnt say its that simple


----------



## The Prodigy

i'd say it's not about size. it's about size and stiffness. if it's a lil smaller but stiff enough for your weight, your fine. if it's longer, but too soft you'll get problems with bigger hits.


----------



## Leo

swilber08 said:


> im 190 lbs and i ride a 155 cm....i hit a 40 ft kicker today and stomped it no problem so i wouldnt say its that simple


Not everyone is that pro lol.

Also, I ride 155's just fine. Although I'm not hitting 40's like you.

My main point is, it's not as stable as a board meant to support your weight. And a 152 from a 155 quite a difference. You only weigh a few more pounds than me. I fluctuate between 175-185lbs.


----------



## swilber08

Leo said:


> Not everyone is that pro lol.
> 
> Also, I ride 155's just fine. Although I'm not hitting 40's like you.
> 
> My main point is, it's not as stable as a board meant to support your weight. And a 152 from a 155 quite a difference. You only weigh a few more pounds than me. I fluctuate between 175-185lbs.


im no pro either lol...just saying i dont think its that big a deal


----------



## Leo

swilber08 said:


> im no pro either lol...just saying i dont think its that big a deal


Yea, it's really not. I'm sure I can learn to compensate if it were my board. I just wouldn't recommend people to learn jumps on a board that is that small.


----------



## WHOisDAN

Prime320 said:


> Sorry guys. Too busy riding today to reply. I'm 6'1" and 270ish pounds give or take.


270? I would think weight has more to do with your edge hold than the length of the board. What board do you ride?

I dropped 6 cm for my park board and the difference in edge hold was hardly noticeable.


----------



## baldylox

Rad-Air Tanker 200 cm Snowboard


----------



## Prime320

WhoisDan - I ride a 162 atomic hatchet right now. Has a 2.5 degree beveled edge too which makes me wonder.


----------



## United

schmitty34 said:


> those problems could also be due to other things like the stiffness of the board, how you ride and the edges on your board.
> 
> Size isn't everything. What type of board is it? I don't think 6 cm would matter as much as riding a noodly board that gets tossed around and can't hold an edge.


absolutely agree. among other things, the length, stiffness and edge tune make all work together and you cannot really just focus on one aspect. but if we are talking equal edge tune and stiffness, the longer board would help with the issues you are having it seems.


----------



## baldylox

Prime320 said:


> WhoisDan - I ride a 162 atomic hatchet right now. Has a 2.5 degree beveled edge too which makes me wonder.


It's not the bevel. It's your weight. You need to be on the absolute stiffest board you can find. In general, longer boards are stiffer and have more edge hold. The hatchet is buckling under your weight. I wouldn't put you on anything under 175cm.


----------



## ClevelandSB

185lbs riding a 156 revolver... seems to be working fine


----------



## swilber08

ClevelandSB said:


> 185lbs riding a 156 revolver... seems to be working fine


likewise im 190 on a 155w and have no probs at all


----------



## baldylox

185 isn't 270.


----------



## baldylox

Just for comparison.... I am 185 and ride a very stiff 164cm Ride No.4.


----------



## The Prodigy

swilber08 said:


> likewise im 190 on a 155w and have no probs at all


i'm 190 too and ride a 155 normal width!

awesome length, awesome board!! i prefer downsizing instead of upsizing ....


----------



## baldylox

Once again. The OP is 270lbs. 190 on a 155 is not even close to the same thing. 

Secondly, just because you can get down the slope on a 155, doesn't mean its the right size for you. I could get down the slope with a 137 or a 190 but neither of those would be appropriate for my riding style.


----------



## rasmasyean

Length does make some difference. I rode my friend's Ride Timeless at 10cm more than my freeride board and it felt like a roller coaster. But it was a lot harder to slash arround...for me at least.


----------



## legends6spd

i normally ride 155-157. on same gnu demo day i've tried a 152 street series and a 153 DK and the DK was more than sufficient for everything that I need despite being pretty much same size as the street. as mentioned above, it's really a combination of many factors of a board and size is just one of them


----------



## 10xdeep

swilber08 said:


> likewise im 190 on a 155w and have no probs at all


Same here - Ride dh2 155 to be exact


----------



## timmz32

edge hold will have to do with the flex and what your side cut is and how good your edges are. i ride a 148 for rails and street, but my size is a 154 as an all around board. i like smaller boards, less tips to spin or get caught on the rails. bigger jumps have to land bolts but that has more to do with the 3 flex it is, sure the larger board in a 3 flex would be more stable because its a larger platform to land on. but you shouldnt have a problem unless you are landing on the tail since you have a few cm less. it might be 6cm shorter but its only 3cm on each end which isnt very much. your weight and the flex is more of your problem. what board are you riding? what kind of edge tech does it have if any? tune the edges to 88* instead of the 90* it comes with.for the ice.


----------

